# work cyprus



## keithevans (Sep 2, 2013)

hi my name is keith and i am a new member and would like to know how hard would it be for me to find work in cyprus i hold a full stick psv and a class 2 hgv and have driven busses and coachs seince 1996 and was woundering would it be easy for me to find work :welcome


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Keith

You will probably find, if you've read through previous similar topics, that if you are moving to Cyprus in search of work it is best to have found work before cutting ties with the UK. Others could probably discuss this better with you but it's worth bearing in mind that the unemployment rate is expected to reach about 18% soon, over double that in the UK.

James


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am afraid James is right. The chances of finding work especially in your line are very slim at the moment and any jobs that are out there are very low paid.
If you currently have a job it would be very rash to give it up. If you are currently unemployed it might be worth coming on an extended holiday to see what happens but do not burn your bridges in the Uk.
Of course a lot depends on whether you are single or whether you are married with young children.
If you have children then my advice is to put any idea of moving here out of your mind at this time.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I am afraid James is right. The chances of finding work especially in your line are very slim at the moment and any jobs that are out there are very low paid.
> If you currently have a job it would be very rash to give it up. If you are currently unemployed it might be worth coming on an extended holiday to see what happens but do not burn your bridges in the Uk.
> Of course a lot depends on whether you are single or whether you are married with young children.
> If you have children then my advice is to put any idea of moving here out of your mind at this time.
> ...


Are there any employment websites over there..? I am doing a engineering course over here in England, welding & fabrication. Where i am located there are loads of local companies that deal with ship repairs, builds and off shore oil companies too. This is one of the few places in England where there is demand for people with these skills.

I am wondering, are there the same industries in the cyprus area?, as i'd love to maybe move out there in a couple of years and would be looking for work in the welding sector


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

aj2703 said:


> Are there any employment websites over there..? I am doing a engineering course over here in England, welding & fabrication. Where i am located there are loads of local companies that deal with ship repairs, builds and off shore oil companies too. This is one of the few places in England where there is demand for people with these skills.
> 
> I am wondering, are there the same industries in the cyprus area?, as i'd love to maybe move out there in a couple of years and would be looking for work in the welding sector


The story may change in a couple of years (but don't hold your breath). At present you would find a very limited number of companies employing welders and rather than ships they are producing gates, railings and stainless steel kitchens. When the gas comes ashore there may be more opportunity but I would strongly suggest that this will be offered with a priority to Cypriots and quite correctly so.

Pete


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> The story may change in a couple of years (but don't hold your breath). At present you would find a very limited number of companies employing welders and rather than ships they are producing gates, railings and stainless steel kitchens. When the gas comes ashore there may be more opportunity but I would strongly suggest that this will be offered with a priority to Cypriots and quite correctly so.
> 
> Pete


Ok thanks, i was thinking that there might be alot of opportunities with the shipping that goes over there. I agree the Cypriots should be offered the jobs first. providing they have the relevant industry qualifications etc.


----------



## keithevans (Sep 2, 2013)

i would have thought you would need driver for busses and coaches i sent paper work to osea pathos larnica green and inter city but never had a reply in the uk they scream out for bus driver as they struggle to find people who are will to the lates and early mornings and weekends and bank holidays ive been doing it 17 yrs now i think you may have to do the leg work


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

keithevans said:


> i would have thought you would need driver for busses and coaches i sent paper work to osea pathos larnica green and inter city but never had a reply in the uk they scream out for bus driver as they struggle to find people who are will to the lates and early mornings and weekends and bank holidays ive been doing it 17 yrs now i think you may have to do the leg work


Why do people insist on calling Paphos, Pathos and Larnaca, Larnica


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Why do people insist on calling Paphos, Pathos ...


Posted by Veronica 29 Oct 12:



Veronica said:


> I now know that when people write pathos instead of paphos they might be on an iPad as it seems to think that the name paphos is a spelling error. Many Brits call it pathos and it always really annoys me but I will not be so quick in future to corect it if written on an iPad. Thank heavens i'll be back home tomorrow night and back on my pc.


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

keithevans said:


> i would have thought you would need driver for busses and coaches i sent paper work to osea pathos larnica green and inter city but never had a reply in the uk they scream out for bus driver as they struggle to find people who are will to the lates and early mornings and weekends and bank holidays ive been doing it 17 yrs now i think you may have to do the leg work


The difficulty would be that given the current economic situation a Cypriot wouldn't care about working early mornings and weekends. I'd imagine many would take whatever they can get, too.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

jamesellis said:


> The difficulty would be that given the current economic situation a Cypriot wouldn't care about working early mornings and weekends. I'd imagine many would take whatever they can get, too.


I don't think it is the economic climate. Cypriots normally start the day early as do so many Mediterranean and hot countries. It is cooler then and the mornings are stimulating and delightful, a far cry from the grey English skies and anticipation of rain! I've noted many near us that work their fields morning and/or evening as well as their 1 or 2 other day jobs.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I don't think it is the economic climate. Cypriots normally start the day early as do so many Mediterranean and hot countries. It is cooler then and the mornings are stimulating and delightful, a far cry from the grey English skies and anticipation of rain! I've noted many near us that work their fields morning and/or evening as well as their 1 or 2 other day jobs.
> 
> Pete


The older generation is very hard working but the younger Cypriots have become far too choosy about what jobs they are willing to do. They would rather sit in the coffee shops while daddy tops up their benefit money so they can drink, smoke and drive their fancy cars which daddy bought for them. 
Now things are changing, daddy no longer can afford to finance their lifestyles and the government have now said that if they turn down 3 job offers they lose their benefits. 
The fancy new coffe shop near us which is full of cigarette smoking, coffee drinking young Cypriots from morning till night is going to find it has a lot of empty seats in the future while the young people are forced to take jobs which they have thought beneath them in the past.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> I don't think it is the economic climate. Cypriots normally start the day early as do so many Mediterranean and hot countries. It is cooler then and the mornings are stimulating and delightful, a far cry from the grey English skies and anticipation of rain! I've noted many near us that work their fields morning and/or evening as well as their 1 or 2 other day jobs.
> 
> Pete


As I make my way down the hill at 5.45am, a wonderful time of day, the pickups are driving past with weary folk starting their daily toll, at the moment it's the back braking and neck aching job of knocking the carob pods off the tree with a long, long stick and bagging them up.

The almonds are also ready and the vines nearly done. Shortly, it will be the olives.

It's no wonder the women are tired out and look like zombies. my 80 year old Cypriot neighbour still wheelbarrows her firewood in if I don't manage to see it first.

I can't see for one minute the younger generation following in their footsteps.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I would have to disagree that the younger generation of Cypriots are disengaged from the land and the cycle of harvests. Our four year olds are up at the crack of dawn collecting almonds (albeit only on weekends) and many members of the wider family of all ages are equally engaged in collecting the fruits, nuts, carobs and olives, and this is happening all across Cyprus (with a few urban exceptions)...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It is the same in my small village, we have an aging shepherd who's son took over and now his 9 year old son is with him every spare moment that education allows.

Last weekend a whole family converged to put fencing up around their land, enjoying a bbq at their village house at the end of a busy day before all disappearing.

As the crisis here bites, the land is more important than ever to sustain a living.

It was more the urban areas I was referring to in my last post.


----------



## GraceA (Aug 7, 2013)

keithevans said:


> i would have thought you would need driver for busses and coaches i sent paper work to osea pathos larnica green and inter city but never had a reply in the uk they scream out for bus driver as they struggle to find people who are will to the lates and early mornings and weekends and bank holidays ive been doing it 17 yrs now i think you may have to do the leg work


Being a driver is a job that some Cypriots like. Keep in mind that such jobs are also unionized, making it very hard to get in without knowing Greek and without knowing somebody. Unemployment is really high now. 

Sounds to me like you have no trouble getting jobs in the UK so you should just come to Cyprus for a holiday now and then. Cyprus can be a tough place for people who have to work for a living; it's a great place if your income comes from outside or pensions.

Google Cyprus Bus Drivers Go On Strike and you should get some stories from 2012 which will give you an idea of the problems.


----------



## GraceA (Aug 7, 2013)

I was reading this article in the Mail:
Paphos families speak out | Cyprus Mail

And was struck by the fact that some of the guys laid off were drivers. Made me think of this thread.


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

What do you do for your living?


----------



## keithevans (Sep 2, 2013)

John43 said:


> What do you do for your living?


i am a bus and coach driver and have been for the past 17 years and have a class 2 hgv and a full stick psv


----------

